# Auckland public transport



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I would be heading to Auckland in a month or so. I have been advised to stay along bus routes so that traveling would be easier. Just wondering how does the the public transport system work. Suppose I want to travel from bus stop 7132 to 7044. According to MAXX journey planner, I should take School Bus S014 which would pass through the following bus stops:
7133 --> 7085 --> 7083 --> 7081 --> 7079 --> 7077 --> 7075 --> 7073

However, why can't these stops be found on the MAXX central guide map <maxx.co.nz/media/39371/cg_central%20guide_sep%202011%20web.pdf>

Also, is public transport reliable? Or is driving a car preferable?


----------



## prussia7 (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

We moved to Auckland a couple of months ago. From being used to London, we found the buses somewhat baffling!! They're all separate companies and they haven't got a wholly integrated journey planner like tfl. I would recommend downloading an app if you have a smartphone- the one we find v useful is transit times I think. The city link, inner and outer links are in fact quite good- probably a good idea to check out places near these routes?

Good luck!


----------



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

prussia7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We moved to Auckland a couple of months ago. From being used to London, we found the buses somewhat baffling!! They're all separate companies and they haven't got a wholly integrated journey planner like tfl. I would recommend downloading an app if you have a smartphone- the one we find v useful is transit times I think. The city link, inner and outer links are in fact quite good- probably a good idea to check out places near these routes?
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Prussia7,

Is this the app you are referring to?

AT Public Transport
By Auckland Transport

Arghhhhh so frustrating not being able to post links unless you meet the 4 post mark

Thanks.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

avbferry said:


> Hi Prussia7,
> 
> Is this the app you are referring to?
> 
> ...


If you live in an area served by ferry, use it. A much more civilised way of travel.


----------



## prussia7 (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

We tried that app first, as it was free but it was a bit rubbish. The one we ended up using more, was about $3.29 and it is called Auckland transit times and has a journey planner. This gives you maps of the bus routes, without neeeding to access wi fi. 

Good luck! You will find the buses aren't that cheap, but the trains are cheaper if you're going outside the city. And the ferries are great.

Anna


----------



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

prussia7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We tried that app first, as it was free but it was a bit rubbish. The one we ended up using more, was about $3.29 and it is called Auckland transit times and has a journey planner. This gives you maps of the bus routes, without neeeding to access wi fi.
> 
> ...


Hi Anna,

I could not find an app called Auckland transit times. Would you happen to be referring to this app called TransitTimes+ By Zervaas Enterprises?

Thanks.


----------

